# 68 GTO head lights



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

I was able to get the grill for my 68 off of craigslist however now it looks like i need a piece that goes around the head lights to hold them. I have no clue what this piece is called but it goes around the outside of the lights and from the pictures ive seen it looks kind of chrome and is like an outside housing for them if anyone can tell me where to buy this part i would be very grateful.


Here's a link to the part i am talking about 

Yahoo! Image Detail for static.flickr.com/2051/2506337284_8275825e77.jpg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You need the headlight rings. They use like 3 screws to attach the headlights to the headlight buckets.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Duffman6968 said:


> I was able to get the grill for my 68 off of craigslist however now it looks like i need a piece that goes around the head lights to hold them. I have no clue what this piece is called but it goes around the outside of the lights and from the pictures ive seen it looks kind of chrome and is like an outside housing for them if anyone can tell me where to buy this part i would be very grateful.
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the part i am talking about
> ...



Glad to hear you found the grill. You're going to have to keep searching for the headlite bezels. I believe that's the part your're looking for according to your picture. I don't believe they make aftermarket bezels either. I have seen those on e-bay and keep searching craigslist. They're strictly cosmetic, of course very much needed. I'm assuming you already have the rings which hold the headlites in. Also, where most of the chrome is, in the picture, should be black. Only the "flat surfaces" should be chrome. The flat surfaces matchup with the grill. There's also a thin flat surface that encircles the lites. I'm not talking about the ring. Good luck...... 

As Rukee said, maybe you need the rings "too". The rings can be purchased from:
YearOne, Inc.
Original Parts Group
Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firbird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.
And other parts suppliers.........


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's another pic of the bezels with the black painted areas for reference. It still isn't the best. The pic is from a business who sells these used and may have them, but beware. The owner has a reputation for being rather rude and arrogant coupled with high prices. It would be worth a shot to contact him to see what he has and a price, but don't try to negotiate a lower cost or he'll hang up on you....

Muscle Car Parts, Pontiac GTO Parts, NOS GM Auto Part, Trans AM, Oldsmobile 442 Cutlass, Buick GS Skylark, Firebird, Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina, Olds 88 98, Starfire, Chroming, Polishing, Welding, Stainless Steel Straightening, Aluminum, Restor


----------



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

You all have been a big help thank you but its kind of crap that they don't make reproduction parts for the 68 but oh well it will be worth it when im done.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The whole GM A body line in 68 is like the red-headed step child. It was the first year of the major styling changes and they weren't well received by the public. As a result not as many were sold and the parts are harder to find and the demand for repros is lower, so not worth the expense to the manufacturers and suppliers. By 69, the public had warmed to the look and liked the refinements done in the second year. Sales rocketed and the hp wars were heating up even more. For the most part, 68's can be had for less than a 69-72, but the hard part is finding the one year only body parts, as you are finding out.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Duffman6968 said:


> You all have been a big help thank you but its kind of crap that they don't make reproduction parts for the 68 but oh well it will be worth it when im done.


I agree 100%!! They are, however, producing more and more parts. I think eventually they will have most of what we need. They have a bucket full already. That's why I like the '68. It's not as popular as other years. You don't see too many at shows, if at all......


----------



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are there any other headlight bezels that will work from any other cars? I dont really care if it looks 100% perfect i just need something because the one site i found that does sell them wants 400 bucks for a pair and i just dont have that much to spend on them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds almost as bad as the `65s with parts availability. (or lack there of)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Now is when you need to learn patience. Restoring these cars isn't like going to a dealer or car store for the newer models... NE seems to have a few salvage yards with older cars but winter isn't the best time to be scouring them. Watch a local craigslist for parts cars, wait for Spring/summer and hit swap meets. I know how frustrating it can be waiting for parts to turn up at an affordable price. I spent 4 years gathering parts for a stripped drag car and still scrambled to get stuff I hadn't thought of a month ago. It is now in drivable form but still isn't streetable or restored.
Here's a phone number for a guy in NE that has a lot of Chevelle parts and may have some Pontiacs as well. Worth a call. John 402-674-3147
Good Luck


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Duffman6968 said:


> Are there any other headlight bezels that will work from any other cars? I dont really care if it looks 100% perfect i just need something because the one site i found that does sell them wants 400 bucks for a pair and i just dont have that much to spend on them.


Duffman6968, the only ones that may fit would be from a '68 Tempest Leman's. I PM'd you a number and e-mail address for a place that specializes in '64 - '74 GTO's and '67 - '69 Camaro's. They have new/used and reproduction parts. I heard he wasn't cheap. But, I've also heard he carries hard to find parts. May have to spend a little to get what you need. Otherwise, it doesn't hurt to keep watching e-bay. I've seem them out there numerous times.

Here's a front end pic from a Leman's. Can't tell if there is a seperate bezel for the headlites, or, if it's a one piece grill/bezel. If the bezel is seperate, they may work. Just wouldn't look right......

White 1968 LeMans Hardtop - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like the LeMans grille/bezel is all 1 piece....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The "picture man" comes thru again! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> The "picture man" comes thru again! :cheers


Just don't ask how long it took this old dog to learn that new trick.........


----------



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks you all for your help


----------

